# Hello!



## jaclyn.stetzer (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi guys! I'm Jaclyn. I currently own three female mice named Cardi B (named because I smuggled her home in a cardigan lol), Princess Crown Butterfly, and Squishy (they were named after the mice I had when I was in kindergarten). They were all bred to be feeder mice.  Can't wait to learn more about mouse care!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there and welcome.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Jaclyn!


----------



## Mahjling (Jan 25, 2018)

Welcome!
I hope you have great fun with your new friends~


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

